# Barcelona



## The Acorns (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi there, my husband and I are South Africans with British passports living just outside London (we've been here for almost 10 years). We now have two small sons and desperately want to move somewhere with a healthier, more outdoorsy climate. We've considered so many options and Spain really ticks most of our boxes; Barcelona more specifically. We know Spain well and my in-laws have retired to Murcia. But we only know Barcelona as a holiday destination. Are there any South Africans out there who have relocated to Barcelona? If so, would you mind sharing some experiences, ie: has language been a problem? Are decent jobs difficult to come by? Are you generally happy there? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi While I am not South African I can tell you that decent jobs are difficult to come by right now all over Spain unless you have a specific profession and know the language. Life is difficult here. I arrived with my family only 4 months ago and we are finding it very difficult. I live just north of Barcelona. My husband is a trained Electronics Engineer and while there are many jobs advertised in his field he has so far only been able to secure 1 job interview after applying for some 50 jobs because he does not have so much language. Good Luck - you will make your own decisions but please don't think I am being negative nor anyone else who responds to you - we are all being truthful. Life here is hard at the moment. 

Best Wishes


----------



## The Acorns (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much Dizzy, I appreciate your honesty and can only wish you and your family all the very best and hope that everything will work out for you in the end. I will consider your words very carefully. Thanks again and all the very best.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Howzit!!!!!!!!!

I am South African, but don't live near Barcelona - I live down on the Costa del Sol. There is large, thriving SA community down here. We even have a good South African bar, The Boma!! Whilst I can't give any specific info on life in Barcelona, I would be more than happy to share our last 8 years of living in Spain. Let me know and good luck!
Cheers
Tony


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The Acorns said:


> ie: has language been a problem?


Take into account that Barcelona is in Catalunya. As such all locals use CATALAN for daily use - often only resorting to Castillian (known worldwide as Spanish) under duress. Just about all official stuff you'll be doing in Catalan. But you'll need Castillian if you travel elsewhere in Spain!


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Valencia has quite a few South Africans as the America's Cup had the South African boat in it and they are challenging again next year. Cheaper than Barcelona and although Valenciano exists in the city it is 90% Castillian Spanish spoken. I don't want to diss Barceloan because it is a great place and Spanish Football would kill me but Valencia is cheaper too!


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Take into account that Barcelona is in Catalunya. As such all locals use CATALAN for daily use - often only resorting to Castillian (known worldwide as Spanish) under duress. Just about all official stuff you'll be doing in Catalan. But you'll need Castillian if you travel elsewhere in Spain!


I agree that although in the theory as esposed by the Catalan authorities it should be the case that all the locals speak Catalan the practice is a bit different in Barcelona. The city has many immigrants the majority of which come from Spanish speaking countries or from other parts of Spain. So one is as likely to hear "Castellà" spoken here as Catalan and many people make a point of speaking their native Spanish in defiance of the linguistic purists. Catalan is obligatory for Catalan state employees and is the language of the state schools but not seemingly even now for all the police and the courts. Outside Barcelona, for example up north in Alt Emporda close to the French border, Catalan is definitely the language of the locals but there everyone seems to be able to speak French almost interchangeably with their own language.


----------



## raininspain2 (Jan 5, 2009)

*best areas for rentals in valencia city?*



grahunt said:


> Valencia has quite a few South Africans as the America's Cup had the South African boat in it and they are challenging again next year. Cheaper than Barcelona and although Valenciano exists in the city it is 90% Castillian Spanish spoken. I don't want to diss Barceloan because it is a great place and Spanish Football would kill me but Valencia is cheaper too!


Hi, whereabouts in Valencia do you live? I'd like to stay there for at least 3 months (June-August 2009) or longer. Is it possible to get a nice, furnished 2-BR apartment or townhouse or whatever in the $600-700 range? Whereabouts in the city would be good for a single woman? It should be near public transportation and shopping. I don't plan to have a car and need a place that's walking distance to most activities. Your advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

spainfootball said:


> Language really isn't a problem in Barcelona - t'ho prometo (Catalan for 'te lo prometo' - now that's not too difficult, is it?)


It is if you want to SELL or BUY commercially ime. 

True the Catalans will address foreigners in Castillian , and generally in a clear and easy to understand manner (better than say Madrid) - BUT will hide what they don't want you to hear in Catalan.

I've seen this first hand, more than once and at various levels - it's VERY common in Semi institutional environments. So always used to go with a colleague from BCN to catalan "meetings". In more than one case - it was he who HAD to finalise things.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*Valencia info*

Sorry for the delay in replying RaininSpain2 (just what it is doing here today actually)
I live outside Valencia in La Pobla de Vallbona. I am into Valencia in 15 mins on the motorway or 25 on the bus. 600-700 Euros as opposed to dollars in very doable for a small apartment no problems whatsoever. Everything in Valencia is near public transport and shopping because there are buses of course and a metro which covers most areas. 
Any more advice needed i would be happy to help



raininspain2 said:


> Hi, whereabouts in Valencia do you live? I'd like to stay there for at least 3 months (June-August 2009) or longer. Is it possible to get a nice, furnished 2-BR apartment or townhouse or whatever in the $600-700 range? Whereabouts in the city would be good for a single woman? It should be near public transportation and shopping. I don't plan to have a car and need a place that's walking distance to most activities. Your advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

spainfootball said:


> If you're with colleagues - one is Spanish and the other is English - Don't you sometimes slip into English because it just seems more natural?


No! - In fact I slip more readily into Castillian. 

Try Working for a US based Corp with German speaking customers and using Spanish and Italian at home. 

S - I have first hand experience of Catalans hiding things. They may not all do it - but some most certainly do.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

spainfootball said:


> I think you are just anti-Catalan.


I've probably more Catalan friends than in Madrid - Each to their own. My opinions are based on PERSONAL experience. And the opinions of friends (Catalans) in Barcelona.


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

I think all of you are right.It's 15 years i live in multilingual culture,in different countries,and it's normal for people to change the language,some times maybe not to hurt other's feelings.I'm talking about everyday communication.But if it is a matter of business,people should use the language,understandable for everybody,even if it is not the official of the country.My husband's colleges speak english in his present,because he doesn't speak flemish.


----------



## raininspain2 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Valencia hints*



grahunt said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying RaininSpain2 (just what it is doing here today actually)
> I live outside Valencia in La Pobla de Vallbona. I am into Valencia in 15 mins on the motorway or 25 on the bus. 600-700 Euros as opposed to dollars in very doable for a small apartment no problems whatsoever. Everything in Valencia is near public transport and shopping because there are buses of course and a metro which covers most areas.
> Any more advice needed i would be happy to help


Thanks for the info. Would you happen to have some links or info on real estate agents in Valencia who can help me find an apt. It doesn't have to be by the beach, just within or close to the center of things where I don't have to own or hire a car for everyday things and to walk to events or cultural activities (or ok a short hop on public transp.) Also, can you recommend a language school? I plan to integrate and need to improve my intermediate level spanish. If it's outside the center, it needs to be accessible by public transport. I'm forever grateful for your advice. Thanks.


----------

